# Riding through shoulder impingement



## Nicky18 (Jan 30, 2016)

Hi everyone, I was just wondering if anyone has ever ridden through having a case of shoulder impingement/burisitis. I had a stack 4 weeks ago where I landed into the bitumen at a high speed on my elbow and shoulder (that will teach me not to show off in front of my husband doing jumps), but rode too hard because we had a MTB holiday booked in the two weeks immediately afterwards. After a cortisone injection about 10 days ago and some stretches I am probably abouy 70% recovered with ROM and pain levels. I am really keen to get back out there because the trainer is boring me to tears. Has anyone gone back to some conservative riding whilst still in the recovery phase and how did this work for you....thanks Nic ☺


----------



## jon23 (Jul 7, 2015)

I have severe impingement in both shoulders, I find it only bothers me when I have a death grip or am supporting my upper body in one position for too long. Ibuprofen before a ride helps too if my shoulders are hurting before hand. My Doc pretty much said it is something I will have to live with and surgery might work, but probably not. Take it easy at first, especially since it is a fresh injury, impingement in my experience only gets worse with aggravation.


----------



## Kajjal (Dec 14, 2013)

You need to check with the medical professional treating you. Mine completely cleared up with the same treatment you have had and was due to a strain rather than impact injury. A month of exercises and then back to smooth mountain biking trails. A month after that back to normal.


----------



## matadorCE (Jun 26, 2013)

I've got it on my right shoulder and finally got it checked out last year. Do the exercises and if it hurts don't ride. Do the therapy exercises, they really do help.


----------



## Kary (Feb 15, 2004)

*Dealing with it now*

I have been unable to ride because of shoulder impingement since October. I am in pain after riding my bike and the pain wakes me up on the days I try to ride. Surprisingly the pain is not bad during the ride. I have had two cortisone shots and gone through months of physical therapy with no improvement. My orthopedist says that surgery will correct mine and I am having it done in March. I am hoping to be able to ride again over the summer.


----------



## seamarsh (Mar 5, 2012)

Kary said:


> I have been unable to ride because of shoulder impingement since October. I am in pain after riding my bike and the pain wakes me up on the days I try to ride. Surprisingly the pain is not bad during the ride. I have had two cortisone shots and gone through months of physical therapy with no improvement. My orthopedist says that surgery will correct mine and I am having it done in March. I am hoping to be able to ride again over the summer.


old thread I know..

Any update on surgery? think I will have to go that route at some point soon.

Did it help? anyone else have surgery for impingement and have success??


----------



## matadorCE (Jun 26, 2013)

I'm still doing well two years later. I'll have to admit that I don't do the exercises anymore but I don't have the kind of pain I used to have and I've ridden a lot since then. I didn't have to have surgery thankfully, just a steroid shot and going to therapy for a couple of weeks, plus doing the shoulder exercises whenever I work out at the gym.


----------



## rdawson808 (Oct 19, 2015)

I've had impingements in both shoulders (one in '97? and ther other '12?) and my ortho said riding was fine as long as it didn't hurt. Totally up to me.

I did not have to have surger. BUT, neither of my shoulders has regained original range of motion and it took years of PT and exercises to get them back to decent shape.


----------

